# is green terror the worse



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey from what i hear the green terror is the worse tank mate to have and its said they dont fear the oscars and can injure them. oscars u would of thought is the boss lol from eating catfish, attempting to eat plecos, headbang on tank and attack other oscars. just some of the many reported things oscar owners say but is a green terror really that nasty?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

There are much more aggressive cichlid outhere and can skin out a green terror easily. Green terror did not even made it in the list of top 10 most aggressive new world cichlid. However they are still much more aggressive than oscars.

I have both oscar and green terror in my tank without issue. The aggresion depend on individual fish. Tank size for territory. How many fish in the tank. Less fish means more fights and the weaker one will get bully and stress to death.

Try getting an umbee cichlid a d see how many other cichlids can last an hour without being skin to death.
Top 3 most aggressive new world cichlids are umbee, dovii and odo. They get big as well.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

iv looked at many cichlids and the fire mouth and the convict one looks good to have. i been to about 5 aquarium places and get mixed info on the oscars. one guy said if i had an oscar i need miniumum of 3foot tank and 18inches wide so they can turn around. my tank which isnt set up yet is 48inches long, 18inches wide, 15inches high. im still not sure what to have in there yet lol but been to see lots to give me an idea yea.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gary007 said:


> iv looked at many cichlids and the fire mouth and the convict one looks good to have. i been to about 5 aquarium places and get mixed info on the oscars. one guy said if i had an oscar i need miniumum of 3foot tank and 18inches wide so they can turn around. my tank which isnt set up yet is 48inches long, 18inches wide, 15inches high. im still not sure what to have in there yet lol but been to see lots to give me an idea yea.


Oscars max out at 16".So you will need a tank with a width that is longer than 16" so a 18" width is a good minimum choice. Also oscars produce a lot of bio-load as they eat a lot. Do a good filter is a must. As for convicts and fire mouths. They do not grow big. Convict can still become nasty especially breedig time as they breed fast like rabbits.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Well put Earl but your top 3 is a bit off 
1st Umbee if course
2nd Dovii
3rd tilapia buttikoferi
Overall cichlids not just new world but new world I agree with you earl,
You gotta come buy bro and check out my tank now bro 
Got my umbee location x from chris(Umbeeking) 
Named him Xxon he about 6-7inchs and freckling incredible

For green terrors and oscars
Well my Jag busted my red Oscar back just buy slamming him against a rock and my Oscar was 13inchs, I measured him when I took him out. Green terrors are one of my fav's beautiful fish but they are too weak and oscars are just big bullies with all bark and show with no bite what's so ever.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

GT's are puppies.
Of the 3 I had none were never really nasty.
They were bullies, mostly just pushed their weight around, never any serious harm done.
They pushed around my RD until my RD reached 4" then he went crazy on them.



Ruf R said:


> Well put Earl but your top 3 is a bit off
> 1st Umbee if course
> 2nd Dovii
> 3rd tilapia buttikoferi
> ...


Damn u got a n Umbeeking!!!
I'm so freaking jealous!!!
You mos def have to show him off with some pix.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Ruf R said:


> Well put Earl but your top 3 is a bit off
> 1st Umbee if course
> 2nd Dovii
> 3rd tilapia buttikoferi
> ...


I said new world cichlid. If I place the most aggressive cichlid I place the emperor cichlid at #1. Not even a pair of umbee can stand up against this powerful predatory cichlid. Also do aggree about oscars just for show. Mine will only flare out and open the mouth. Scared to attack except other oscar. Even my true parrot cichlid which is only 6" will chase away my 12" oscar.

U gottq take pics if ur cichlid bro. Got the odos layed eggs again.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

It all depends on the fish. My 10 inch green terror I use to have killed 2 13 inch oscars. Actually bit them in the face, even ripped of the bottom lip of one of them. I will personally never keep a gt again.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Thx ghostdogg, me and Chris(Umbeeking) are close friends, we boys and the umbee I got from him was his hand selected number one male out of All the wild caught location x's
Bro gotta tell you even thou I am suppose to not really talk about it but chris won't mind
The black umbee that he got are off the hook awesome, one is mine and one is his and they like 17inches wild caught and I let him keep mine until he can get a proper spawning program going and I am kinda scared of getting an monster like that and kill all my fish in my 655g

Earl emperor cichlid couldn't do it bro Umbee full grown against an emperor cichlid full grown it would hammered by the umbee bro!
But I do think it might be stronger than the tilapia and maybe the dovii but umbee bro is the unsung king of all cichlids brotha


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Ruf R said:


> Thx ghostdogg, me and Chris(Umbeeking) are close friends, we boys and the umbee I got from him was his hand selected number one male out of All the wild caught location x's
> Bro gotta tell you even thou I am suppose to not really talk about it but chris won't mind
> The black umbee that he got are off the hook awesome, one is mine and one is his and they like 17inches wild caught and I let him keep mine until he can get a proper spawning program going and I am kinda scared of getting an monster like that and kill all my fish in my 655g
> 
> ...


Send me pics of that black umbee. Better start breeding them now. I still lime blue umbess though.

Getting a pair of emperor cichlid by mid July.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We've got a GT, two oscars, a Jack Dempsey, 5 featherfin cats and a sailfin pleco sharing a tank. So far, our green terror isn't very terrifying ...he'll rush at the other fish if he thinks that they're in his way, but mostly gives way to the oscar at feeding time. However, YMMV...I've heard lots of stories about people having their oscars killed by GTs, and the guy we got this GT from said it killed a JD in his tank.

The JD, on the other hand, is a complete little Hitler. He tries to push around both the oscars by flaring and nipping, even though the big oscar is more than twice his size. Fortunately neither of them has actually tried to attack him back! I'm keeping an eye on him in case he tries to really hurt any of the other fish, but no problems yet (knock on wood).

IME, Africans are more aggressive - we had a red empress who was using the terror and both oscars as a punching bag (so I sold him).


----------

